

Show HN: I hacked up a hybrid android / iphone app in a week... - captainbenises

Last week I decided to have a go at building a location based app, using native APIs for both android and iphone, but using a webview to display the content. It came together pretty well I think, still waiting for the ios app store to approve or reject the app. The app sends messages to anyone within 100 metres of you:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;herenow.nolanconsul.com&#x2F;<p>I blogged a bit about it here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bennolan.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;05&#x2F;27&#x2F;herenow-retrospective.html
======
kgc
This reminds me of MessageParty, a location-based chat app that was a YC
company.

------
chintan39
Great Work Ben.

